# I wannna build a mining rig that can also be used at times for gaming.



## upload420

I guess i will give a little detail about my overal plan so everyone has an idea what i wanna do. At some point I plant to have several dedicated crypto mining rigs but do to space and money limitations I need to build a mining/gaming pc. I know it may seem dumb but i am gonna keep pushing until i get some decent mining power. I have cheap electricity for the most part and from just my own messing around I could see crypto mining could net some profit if done right. 

Any ways I am about to build a second pc for 2 reason. 1 my 5 year old son is gonna be moving in with me so and loves gaming, 2 I want a setup that can handle no less than 6 gpus. Ok so having said all that what my real question is. What is a good motherboard that has a bunch of pci-e slots that could be tuned to be efficient at mining but will also be able to do some Heavy 4k gaming?

I have about $1200-1400 to start off with this week and in another 2 weeks add another $500, followed by $500-$800 every two weeks. So pretty much I got 1200 to start with and can build and add on an extra $5-800 every two weeks. 

I was thinking probably at lest 1200 watt Corsiar, Thermaltek, Seasonic, Enermax, Silverstone, or what ever is most modular and has ample psi-e.
or should i opt for 1500watts gold or platinum?

I prefer to go with a Zen cpu preferably something that will use the new up coming cpu if possible. If not at the very least I wanna rock zen 3.
My days of being an Intel fan boy are over. AMD is doing grate right now.
So anyone wanna suggest a good cpu that will suite a mining/ gaming rig

Also probably my biggest concern here is the case. I plan to use gpu risers although this will be my first attempt.Yet I wanna be able to run 6 to 8gpus.
I will start off by getting a very powerful gpu like The RTX 3080 or something similar from AMD. Then I will fill in the rest of the slots with gtx 1060 I find on facebook and ebay.

Please if you wanna criticize go somewhere else. I am just looking for ideas on this rather weird build idea.


----------



## shilka

You dont want a PSU from SilverStone or Thermaltake and if cost if not an issue you got the Corsair AX1500i/AX1600i or an EVGA G2/P2/T2 1600 watt if you can find any of those


----------



## Cerberus

The hardest part about your project is finding a am4 motherboard with more than 4 slots. I would strongly advise against playing games on x1 or x4, in [email protected], there is about a 20% decrease in PPD by not using x16


----------



## Avacado

There are some boards out there that have 4x 16 slots and 2x 1x slots that would fit the bill for your mining and you could run games off of one of the 16x slots. The case will certainly be an issue, but it can be done. Your biggest issue assuming that you can get what you want in a case, is how will you cool them? Will most certainly need water cooling to get all that in a neat little package.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

You cannot achieve this on AMD without a threadripper CPU and virtualizing mining VMs and your gaming/everyday use PC (which you could mine on when idle).


----------



## diggiddi

I don't think VM's are necessary since they will be not as effeicient, but yes he needs to get a Threadripper and just disable primary GPU from mining when gaming


----------



## upload420

I was considering threadripper tbh but what about the 
 

 

*  AMD Ryzen 9 3950X 16-Core,*

That would be a bit cheaper and still be a am4 socket.
also is the next generation of amd cpus sticking with am4 socket?
no one has any motherboards they would recommend?


----------



## upload420

bump
I am really wanting to order the case and psu as well as some of the other little things because I wanna wait for the 5800X to be readily availble as well as all the new amd gpus. AMD is kicking some serious butt right now.


----------



## upload420

ok so i got the build going but i am have problems getting bios to post whenever i plug power into the amd gpu.


----------



## Avacado

upload420 said:


> ok so i got the build going but i am have problems getting bios to post whenever i plug power into the amd gpu.


Are you able to post with a different GPU or have you not been able to post period? A picture would help.


----------

